# Help! Mead Ranger  1936



## Wilfredo (Mar 22, 2020)

*I have a situation that is like Odd.
 This bike is totally different from the rest of the bikes.
  I don’t know if use regular bicycle fenders and wide rims like normal 1936 Shwinn stile bike.
    I am very confuse. Don’t know what to do. Or what to buy for this case. 
 Some one toll me that the bike is an oldes bike. But the serial number 
C5 A 68481
 One point. The information has question marks.
*


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 22, 2020)

33 or older possibly a colson not 36


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Mar 23, 2020)

See the Westfield-built frame numbers thread.
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/westfield-frame-numbers-1933-1945.100743/
The seat post clamp area is another clue (notched pinch-bolt).

Also, a Westfield built bicycle is not a common Schwinn, (nor a classic Colson); but Westfield, the manufacturer, may have supplied bicycles to the Mead mail order catalog company, among many retailers.

Finding and fitting the right badge on a bike without any might be a challenging task, and especially when the holes are not vertical but horizontal.


----------



## Wilfredo (Mar 23, 2020)

The only badge can fit on it is the circle mead Ranger. The bike came with a WINSOR crank. Not gothic arm.
  I send the pi


Archie Sturmer said:


> See the Westfield-built frame numbers thread.
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/westfield-frame-numbers-1933-1945.100743/
> The seat post clamp area is another clue (notched pinch-bolt).
> 
> ...



yes. They are horizontal way.
 The only badge with the right mesure was Mead Ranger circle one and was a very hard chalenge. 
   It has 26” rims and I bough the 28” and still have almost 3” to fit the weels.


----------



## Mercian (Mar 24, 2020)

Hi, @Wilfredo 

I wrote the chart you have shown a section of.

The reason Mead Ranger has question marks is that the bike concerned also had no badge, but was ideantified as possibly a Mead Ranger.

The thread is here:









						Second opinion... | Classic Balloon Tire Bicycles 1933-1965
					

What`s your opinion as to what company manufactured this bike?




					thecabe.com
				




It's certainly a sister to your bike (the serial number is very close), so gives you an idea of what it looked like originally.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Mar 24, 2020)

So it looks like you have a 1936-A Westfield built frame, very likely sold as a Mead Ranger bicycle.  Fine for a refurbishment project.
Never heard of a gothic or non-gothic Windsor crank or sprocket, (but Mead may have had a Windsor labelled bike over 100 years ago); I do see that the crank is not painted black. The chain ring sprocket is a Fauber 3-arm, and has peculiar dimensions. If the crank fits the chain ring sprocket, then I would recommend keeping those parts together; (and maybe even using on this bike project). The racing green metallic paint is a sign that the bike has been refurbished before; (looks neatly done), and may not have some original parts, (e.g., Mead sprocket).
I would lean toward your bike being a 26” wheeled machine, although measurements are lacking. If a 26” - then modern Sunlite or Wald fenders might fit with minimal tweaking.
I have a 1932-K Westfield built Mead Ranger, and although it was the age of (non-super) 26" balloon tires, my 19” short frame fits 28” wheels. 
http://www.nostalgic.net/1936-mead-ranger-ace-ad 



I believe that later in 1936, Mead started to advertise the more streamlined style bikes.


----------



## Wilfredo (Mar 24, 2020)

Archie Sturmer said:


> So it looks like you have a 1936 Westfield built frame, very likely sold as a Mead Ranger bicycle.  Fine for a refurbishment project.
> Never heard of a gothic or non-gothic Windsor crank or sprocket, (but Mead may have had a Windsor label bike over 100 years ago); I do see that the crank is not painted black. The chain ring sprocket is a Fauber 3-arm, and has peculiar dimensions. If the crank fits the chain ring sprocket, then I would recommend keeping those parts together; and maybe even using on this bike project. The green metallic paint is a sign that the bike has been refurbished before; (looks neatly done), and may not have some original parts, (e.g., Mead sprocket).
> I would lean toward your bike being a 26” wheeled machine, although measurements are lacking. If a 26” then reproduction Sunlite or Wald fenders might fit with minimal tweaking.
> I have a 1932-K Westfield built Mead Ranger, and although it was the age of (non-super) balloon tires, my 19” short frame fits 28” wheels.



Wow.  Thanks


----------



## Wilfredo (Mar 26, 2020)

redline1968 said:


> 33 or older possibly a colson not 36



Thanks re


redline1968 said:


> 33 or older possibly a colson not 36



thanks Redline.


----------



## Mercian (Mar 27, 2020)

Hi @Wilfredo 

So, you have two opinions, a possibly pre 1933 possibly Coulson, or a 1936 Westfield.

It can't be both, so how to resolve it?

If you can supply pictures of the serial number on the bike, this will help. The makers used different fonts and layouts, and it should be possible to tell from that.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Wilfredo (Mar 27, 2020)

Mercian said:


> Hi @Wilfredo
> 
> So, you have two opinions, a possibly pre 1933 possibly Coulson, or a 1936 Westfield.
> 
> ...





is onis almost the same number on the bottom. C5 A 684 _ _


----------



## Mercian (Mar 28, 2020)

Hi @Wilfredo 

OK. With the C5 above the A68481 ?

 A little like this later one, K8 above MG154778 ?

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Wilfredo (Mar 28, 2020)

Mercian said:


> Hi @Wilfredo
> 
> OK. With the C5 above the A68481 ?
> 
> ...


----------



## Wilfredo (Mar 28, 2020)

Mercian said:


> Hi @Wilfredo
> 
> So, you have two opinions, a possibly pre 1933 possibly Coulson, or a 1936 Westfield.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wilfredo (Mar 28, 2020)

Wilfredo said:


> View attachment 1163384
> 
> View attachment 1163384


----------



## Wilfredo (Mar 28, 2020)

Wilfredo said:


> View attachment 1163384
> 
> View attachment 1163384


----------



## Mercian (Mar 29, 2020)

Wilfredo said:


> View attachment 1163267



Hi @Wilfredo

thanks for the picture.

yes, there is no doubt at all that that is a Westfield made frame, dating from May 1936.

As I said, the frame number is very close to another bike which was identifed as a possible Mead Ranger, but never confirmed. Westfield, at this point, were making bukes for many different names, hardware stores, catalogue companies etc. so even if the numbers were sequential, it wouldn't be possible to say absolutely what model it was from just a frame (unless the head badge hole spacing was something unusual).

I agree, the Fauber ring and crank looks like it came off an earlier bike (again, these were popular, good quality items and used on a lot of early bike types).

I don't think you will ever know what it was originally, but you can build it up fairly easily as any of the Westfield models of the time (for example, an Elgin). If you want to do that, tell me here, and I'll see if I can find some good 1936 pictures of different models for you.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Wilfredo (Mar 29, 2020)

Mercian said:


> Hi @Wilfredo
> 
> thanks for the picture.
> 
> ...





Mercian said:


> Hi @Wilfredo
> 
> thanks for the picture.
> 
> ...





As I said, the frame number is very close to another bike which was identifed as a possible Mead Ranger, but never confirmed. Westfield, at this point, were making bukes for many different names, hardware stores, catalogue companies etc. so even if the numbers were sequential, it wouldn't be possible to say absolutely what model it was from just a frame (unless the head badge hole spacing was something unusual).

I agree, the Fauber ring and crank looks like it came off an earlier bike (again, these were popular, good quality items and used on a lot of early bike types).

I don't think you will ever know what it was originally, but you can build it up fairly easily as any of the Westfield models of the time (for example, an Elgin). If you want to do that, tell me here, and I'll see if I can find some good 1936 pictures of different models for you.

Best Regards,

Adrian
[/QUOTE]

 Thanks Adrian. 
 Yes. I am interest to find exactly a picture of this bike.
  I have found some in eBay and have take pictures of them.
    I am interest to make if like new. If I have to recrome, I will little by little. Even if I have to Crome some bolts, I will. 
     I have 2 types of light, the Indian and the Delta from those years. But the rack I have is older from Pope Indian and culson.
 The rims are 1900 skip tooth with wood inside. I have spend 2 hours to sand it, even I got some throat infection. 
  The sit is Troxel restore. But the handlebar is a total rust, but with bund, I will make it like new. It has some holes, but I weld and fill them. Has the Torrington hole in one side. But the handle are ball handle. 
   The only 3 things missing are, 1. Handle post bolt pre war 2. Crank nut 3. Drop stand (I have the bolts to hold it) 3. Some links for skip tooth (I already bit in some extra links in eBay) 4. The original fork ( because I have not find the exactly picture of the bike, I want it to do some change till I find the pic)
 Here is what I am interest in for now.


----------



## Mercian (Mar 29, 2020)

Hi @Wilfredo 

The two bike pictures you show are later designs than yours. You can see how, in the pictures, the top two tubes are curved? On yours, the bottom tube is straight, and the top tube is straight, but with an angle near the saddle. This is the Motobike, or Motorbike type frame. 

This is a 1936 advertisment for your bike new, yours is in the bottom left hand corner, only $22.95 cash (-:




Image: jpromo


Here's some links to 1936 Westfield made bikes with the same type of frame as yours.

Elgin https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/elgin.79920/#post-497479

Elgin https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1936-elgin-26-motobike.138833/

Elgin https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/elgin-help-identify.138776/

Elgin https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/prewar-elgin-find-year-have-serial-and-pics.5081/#post-23202

Elgin https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/what-is-this-bike.52994/#post-313230

I hope this helps.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Mar 29, 2020)

It looks like your "project" is starting with a mixture of parts.
In cases like these it is up to the Owner to decide which route to follow.
A refurbishment, but how much to refurb; a leave as-is or repaint, but which pieces to paint; which parts to re-use; which pieces to replace, and replace with what.
I figure that you are not planning on a 'restoration' of a catalog 1936 Mead bicycle (picture in post #6).

The frame is 1936-A Westfield, taller frame, likely for 26" balloon tires.
You indicate that the only badge to fit is Mead Ranger, so I presume that you have one and it fits.
Westfield did make bicycles for many others with the wide badge holes, (such as Shapleigh hardware stores). 



If the bike came with a Mead badge, or if you have later obtained one that fits, then I would leave it at that.

The chain ring sprocket looks like a 1920's Great Western Manufacturing product from La Porte *Indiana*.
GWM would have been an earlier competitor with Westfield, before *closing *in the *1920's*.
HP Snyder, another Westfield competitor acquired some assets from GWM, not sure if they continued to make Fauber sprockets; (may have sold *Crown *bicycles).
The Windsor bicycle in the old picture shows an earlier Fauber *Chicago *3-arm sprocket; after about WW1, GWM made sprockets in Indiana.
The older sprocket shows the crank drive pin in a different location; the newer design moved the drive pin hole to one of the 3 arms, (not in between 2 arms).
Generally, I would not choose to use a Fauber - *except *for my GWM projects; (even though they look kind of cool).
The "gothic" crank on the other Mead bicycle thread is called a "diamond" crank, and the "mouse ears" sprocket is a Mead part.
Mead cranks and mouse ears sprockets come up from time to time, but some A&S folks may think that they are Schwinns, and cause speculative prices.

Below is a picture of my 1932-K Westfield built Mead Ranger project, although a *short*-frame 28" wheel version.



It shows again a *Mead *sprocket, as well as the general *truss fork* style of double bar drop frame models of the motorbike era.
Also, it depicts a *shorter *frame (like some of Adrian's linked pictures; and unlike the extra-tall Shapleigh).  One way to measure the height of the frame is the conventional distance between the seat post clamp and the center of the bottom bracket; another is to observe how low the truss tube on the down tube (but might only be for style, not size); a *third way* is to measure the *head tube*.  The truss tube on your frame is less than an inch from the head tube; and the head tube on your frame (which I may have referred to as tall or taller), looks more like an *intermediate *~4+" head tube.  When searching for a replacement 26" fork, be sure to keep that dimension in mind, (plus about 1.3" for the headset parts).  The 1940's Snyder-Rollfast-Hawthorne style of springer fork looks nice, but is challenging to even assemble all together.

In the other thread, your photos of the Morrow hub with a "G" stamp may indicate a *1937 *hub, but likely too that had been swapped out.


----------



## Wilfredo (Mar 30, 2020)

Archie Sturmer said:


> It looks like your "project" is starting with a mixture of parts.
> In cases like these it is up to the Owner to decide which route to follow.
> A refurbishment, but how much to refurb; a leave as-is or repaint, but which pieces to paint; which parts to re-use; which pieces to replace, and replace with what.
> I figure that you are not planning on a 'restoration' of a catalog 1936 Mead bicycle (picture in post #6).
> ...




 Wow. So interesting story. Sense I was 26,  I started to write about my ancestors, and Was very attentive to my grand parents. 
  My house is all antique, even I did all the work in it as retro. The kitchen is made like normal cabinets, but with blocks and tiles. 
 A full show of retro. Tiles designs, even the front door like from the 1800, old San Juan P.R. 
   Had old cars but now old bike.
  Every one here is very interesting. 
 Let’s see how my protect will end.
 My problem is that if is not look like better than new, I don’t like the project. 
  In the state there is not restoring with pain. Here in P. R. we like antique restore. 
 Yes, is a big different. Even my friend from here tell me, not to make it like new, then said, “ if you like it, do it”.
  Later I will place a pic from this bike. 
    I thanks to every one for their bit of knowledge.


----------



## Wilfredo (Mar 31, 2020)

Wilfredo said:


> *I have a situation that is like Odd.
> This bike is totally different from the rest of the bikes.
> I don’t know if use regular bicycle fenders and wide rims like normal 1936 Shwinn stile bike.
> I am very confuse. Don’t know what to do. Or what to buy for this case.
> ...


----------



## BatWaves (Mar 31, 2020)

I have a similar Westfield Built Mead Pathfinder.


----------



## Mercian (Mar 31, 2020)

Hi @BatWaves 

would you share the two numbers on the bottom bracket please?

Thanks.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Wilfredo (Apr 2, 2020)

Mercian said:


> Hi @BatWaves
> 
> would you share the two numbers on the bottom bracket please?
> 
> ...


----------



## Wilfredo (Apr 2, 2020)

Mercian said:


> Hi @BatWaves
> 
> would you share the two numbers on the bottom bracket please?
> 
> ...


----------



## Wilfredo (Apr 2, 2020)

C5
 A68481


----------



## Mercian (Apr 2, 2020)

Hi @Wilfredo 

Thanks for that (-:

The C5 says that the frame was made in May 1936.

Collecting these numbers helps compile the list I use to date yours, and other people's bikes.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Wilfredo (Apr 3, 2020)

Mercian said:


> Hi @Wilfredo
> 
> Thanks for that (-:
> 
> ...




Wow. I understand. The 5 is May and the number A68481 is the year. 
    My father born in November 1936. ))))


----------



## Wilfredo (Apr 3, 2020)

BatWaves said:


> I have a similar Westfield Built Mead Pathfinder. View attachment 1165368




  Can you post a picture of the rear bottom frame?
 I am not able to see the drop stand rest when use. 
   What year is that bike.
       Thanks


----------



## BatWaves (Apr 3, 2020)

It’s an early 30’s but don’t recall off hand. I could look and see when I get home tomorrow.


----------



## Wilfredo (Apr 6, 2020)

How can I can do the bolt that holds the fender. The fork has like hole like some one in a hurry made off set.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Apr 6, 2020)

> How can I bolt the fender.



It depends on the fork and the existing holes. 
For some newer bikes with a longitudinal (front-back) hole through the fork crown, like for a brake bolt, the fastener provisions on most modern cruiser fenders come with an angled tab to secure to such a through bolt.  Sometimes the angle tabs have to be purchased separately for a rear fender, to attach to a rear seat stay bridge, (drilled for a brake bolt). 
For some older bikes, some other mounting provision may have been provided, with some better than others.  Some old forks have a vertical through bolting hole built into the fork; others may have a shallow tapped threaded hole under the fork crown.  Another variation was a piece of sheet metal secured to the bottom of the steerer tube that protruded though the fork crown; sometimes these were brazed-in, others only appear to be peened into place.  Some 1960's bikes used fairly cheap sheet metal  and sheet metal screws as the fastening method.
For my oldest Westfield fork, I use a ~3" long x 1/4" bolt with washers through the steering tube which came reinforced by a smaller sleeve for the washer to catch hold, and not slide through.  Only trouble with these is getting a screwdriver (or wrench) onto the screw head, through the narrow and long steerer tube.
We have also seen old bikes with what looks like a piece of wooden broom handle hammered into the hole at the bottom of the fork crown; these might work with wood screws.
The gold paint bike is an odd one, looks to be Schwinn like; the fork looks like perhaps a modified Schwinn with bolted on parts at the bottom, to accommodate a Snyder (Rollfast, Hawthorne) springer part; the truss rod top support looks to be custom, for the mixture of other parts. 
For an existing mounting hole, that looks like a do-it-yourself, (having not seen it), you may have to judge for yourself on its usefulness, or if something else will be more secure.


----------



## Wilfredo (Apr 15, 2020)

Mercian said:


> Hi @Wilfredo
> 
> thanks for the picture.
> 
> ...



That is interesting if is the right Westfield M.Ranger 36 pic.
 Just to have a better look what should I look for parts. Just purchase the rack. Rims are not the correct but at lease they are wood rims (metal out side and wood inside)
Thanks Mercian


----------



## Wilfredo (Apr 15, 2020)

Wilfredo said:


> View attachment 1168792
> 
> How can I can do the bolt that holds the fender. The fork has like hole like some one in a hurry made off set.



This is not my bike. Is just an example what I really want to do, but I am interest in the right fork. Do t have it.


----------



## BatWaves (Apr 17, 2020)

My Westfield Built Mead Pathfinder is Original paint and has what looks to be a custom child’s seat that was on it when found. It’s available for sale if someone is interested but no longer have the wheels. It also has a tubular rear rack that tapers from the rear to the front. I’ve never seen one like this before. It’s shape is similar to both the earlier wide rack and the mid 30’s narrow tubular. Pm me if interested to purchase.


----------



## Wilfredo (Apr 25, 2020)

Any body has this?


----------



## Wilfredo (May 3, 2020)

Wilfredo said:


> As I said, the frame number is very close to another bike which was identifed as a possible Mead Ranger, but never confirmed. Westfield, at this point, were making bukes for many different names, hardware stores, catalogue companies etc. so even if the numbers were sequential, it wouldn't be possible to say absolutely what model it was from just a frame (unless the head badge hole spacing was something unusual).
> 
> I agree, the Fauber ring and crank looks like it came off an earlier bike (again, these were popular, good quality items and used on a lot of early bike types).
> 
> ...




 Thanks Adrian. 
 Yes. I am interest to find exactly a picture of this bike.
  I have found some in eBay and have take pictures of them.
    I am interest to make if like new. If I have to recrome, I will little by little. Even if I have to Crome some bolts, I will. 
     I have 2 types of light, the Indian and the Delta from those years. But the rack I have is older from Pope Indian and culson.
 The rims are 1900 skip tooth with wood inside. I have spend 2 hours to sand it, even I got some throat infection. 
  The sit is Troxel restore. But the handlebar is a total rust, but with bund, I will make it like new. It has some holes, but I weld and fill them. Has the Torrington hole in one side. But the handle are ball handle. 
   The only 3 things missing are, 1. Handle post bolt pre war 2. Crank nut 3. Drop stand (I have the bolts to hold it) 3. Some links for skip tooth (I already bit in some extra links in eBay) 4. The original fork ( because I have not find the exactly picture of the bike, I want it to do some change till I find the pic)
 Here is what I am interest in for now.

View attachment 1163568

View attachment 1163569
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Wilfredo (May 3, 2020)

Wilfredo said:


> As I said, the frame number is very close to another bike which was identifed as a possible Mead Ranger, but never confirmed. Westfield, at this point, were making bukes for many different names, hardware stores, catalogue companies etc. so even if the numbers were sequential, it wouldn't be possible to say absolutely what model it was from just a frame (unless the head badge hole spacing was something unusual).
> 
> I agree, the Fauber ring and crank looks like it came off an earlier bike (again, these were popular, good quality items and used on a lot of early bike types).
> 
> ...




 Thanks Adrian. 
 Yes. I am interest to find exactly a picture of this bike.
  I have found some in eBay and have take pictures of them.
    I am interest to make if like new. If I have to recrome, I will little by little. Even if I have to Crome some bolts, I will. 
     I have 2 types of light, the Indian and the Delta from those years. But the rack I have is older from Pope Indian and culson.
 The rims are 1900 skip tooth with wood inside. I have spend 2 hours to sand it, even I got some throat infection. 
  The sit is Troxel restore. But the handlebar is a total rust, but with bund, I will make it like new. It has some holes, but I weld and fill them. Has the Torrington hole in one side. But the handle are ball handle. 
   The only 3 things missing are, 1. Handle post bolt pre war 2. Crank nut 3. Drop stand (I have the bolts to hold it) 3. Some links for skip tooth (I already bit in some extra links in eBay) 4. The original fork ( because I have not find the exactly picture of the bike, I want it to do some change till I find the pic)
 Here is what I am interest in for now.

View attachment 1163568

View attachment 1163569
[/QUOTE]
 Did you think this rims are the right ones for the Mead Ranger May 36? 
 According to the one that sale it to me they are from 1900, but as I know, this years has wood rims to. Maybe not.
I need help to build a real mead Ranger from those years.


----------



## Wilfredo (May 3, 2020)

Wilfredo said:


> Any body has this?
> 
> View attachment 1181093



I found this one, 38 shipped but has a crack on the bottom part. It will be weld.
  Some protect you have to work hard, but this one


----------



## BatWaves (May 3, 2020)

Ahahahaha! I don’t get notifications. So regardless of how many times you tag me, I’m not getting the messages. I have that bicycle in storage and don’t know when I’ll be able to get pics. ...But when I do, I’ll post them. You’re welcome to PM me also. Thanks


----------



## BatWaves (May 3, 2020)

Torrington Art Deco Stem? Common on bicycles in ‘35/‘36ish


----------



## BatWaves (May 3, 2020)

Wilfredo said:


> That’s not a Mead Ranger. I own an Original paint 1936 Mead Ranger Motorbike and my profile pic is exactly that. @fordmike65 what does that green frame look like to you?


----------



## fordmike65 (May 3, 2020)

No idea. Not Colson


----------



## Wilfredo (May 5, 2020)

))


----------



## the tinker (May 5, 2020)

It's a good feeling to bring a junky Ranger frame home and bring it back to it's former glory!


















Hope you're having as much fun with your Ranger as I have had with this one!


----------



## Wilfredo (May 5, 2020)

Wow. I saw one here with rims with loops. I think, mine should have that type of rim. 1936. But I was not sure and bough  wood rims 1900. At least that what the sales told me. Then I find out the bike use another type. 
 Right now I am over 1500 to make it like brand new. But I have to get ready of some parts, and re-crome. I end up with just the frame. Little by little I am feting there.  )


----------



## Wilfredo (May 8, 2020)

Archie Sturmer said:


> It looks like your "project" is starting with a mixture of parts.
> In cases like these it is up to the Owner to decide which route to follow.
> A refurbishment, but how much to refurb; a leave as-is or repaint, but which pieces to paint; which parts to re-use; which pieces to replace, and replace with what.
> I figure that you are not planning on a 'restoration' of a catalog 1936 Mead bicycle (picture in post #6).
> ...



Just now I start to be convence by the rims that came with the bike are original from the bike. They are 26”, and as I know this bikes came with 26 and 28”. Still doughs in my mine. Have see many pics about the same, but not with the ears on the same frame. 
 Hmmm


----------



## Wilfredo (May 14, 2020)

New Departure model D rims.
 From wish till what year will be?
 Is for my 36 Mead Ranger Westfield stile frame.


----------



## Wilfredo (May 18, 2020)

Archie Sturmer said:


> It looks like your "project" is starting with a mixture of parts.
> In cases like these it is up to the Owner to decide which route to follow.
> A refurbishment, but how much to refurb; a leave as-is or repaint, but which pieces to paint; which parts to re-use; which pieces to replace, and replace with what.
> I figure that you are not planning on a 'restoration' of a catalog 1936 Mead bicycle (picture in post #6).
> ...



 I see this bike has a solid around arm. Is not like gothic, like others I have see, is not a dogleg like the one of 1936 woman’s Mead Ranger that even don’t have the frame already like ears on it.
      My has them. This is why my is so confusing. Woman’s has around fenders, the rest, has them with loops.


----------



## Wilfredo (May 18, 2020)

the tinker said:


> View attachment 1188308
> It's a good feeling to bring a junky Ranger frame home and bring it back to it's former glory!
> View attachment 1188317
> 
> ...



This bike with fender, will be in another level. 
 The painting is very interesting. The most beautiful colors are bright. When I do tiles work, I use bright colors.


----------



## Wilfredo (Jun 30, 2020)

the tinker said:


> View attachment 1188308
> It's a good feeling to bring a junky Ranger frame home and bring it back to it's former glory!
> View attachment 1188317
> 
> ...



What you year is this bike?
 I want to know what kind of arm goes to mine. As I see many, they are with dogleg, but if they are 20’s they have diamond gothic arm. As I see, many around 1930’s has a dogleg, so, yours is got to be before 30’s.


----------

